# Bruno Bozzetto...



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

L'uccello di fuoco...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CECTS59N9Yc&translated=1


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2009)




----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

Bruno Bozzetto e' il migliore!


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RT6RLQcRKs&feature=related


----------



## Bruja (26 Febbraio 2009)

*Bozzetto*

Qualcuno ricorda suo questo struggente cartone su musica di Sibelius? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX92pHpPc-k


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qualcuno ricorda suo questo struggente cartone su musica di Sibelius?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fa parte del film d'animazione di cui parlavo, "Allegro, non troppo" ... è meraviglioso!


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qualcuno ricorda suo questo struggente cartone su musica di Sibelius?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando ho visto il gatto svanire pure lui ho anticipato con il pensiero la penna di Bozzetto ... era l'unico finale possibile a tutta la storia.

Bozzetto e' un profondo osservatore e, questo fa di lui una grande disegnatore.

Grazie per averlo diviso con noi.


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M9YncUmDLk

bellissimo molti!
non lo conoscevo


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M9YncUmDLk
> 
> bellissimo molti!
> non lo conoscevo


 E' un film splendido... peccato sia praticamente introvabile.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fa parte del film d'animazione di cui parlavo, "Allegro, non troppo" ... è meraviglioso!



Bellissimo!

Lo vidi anni fa


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bellissimo!
> 
> Lo vidi anni fa


 Non riesco a trovarlo da nessuna parte...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non riesco a trovarlo da nessuna parte...



non è improbabile che io lo abbia.

se lo trovo , ne faccio una copia e te lo spedisco se vuoi.

e a chi interessasse.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2009)

*Pappappero...*

Io sono stata nello studio di Bozzetto..


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Febbraio 2009)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono stata nello studio di Bozzetto..


miii..chissa' che robe interessanti hai visto!

racconta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> miii..chissa' che robe interessanti hai visto!
> 
> racconta


Tempi lontani ...ho fatto un corso (veramente ne ho fatti tre) di cinematografia. In uno (quello che ha frequentato con me anche la "critica" cinematografica di canale5 Praderio) abbiamo avuto incontri con registi (tra cui Lattuada e Olmi) e anche Bozzetto. Abbiamo visto lo studio, piccolo e semplice dove produceva anche spot (quello dell'Ace)...ma non abbiamo visto molto.


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non è improbabile che io lo abbia.
> 
> se lo trovo , ne faccio una copia e te lo spedisco se vuoi.
> 
> e a chi interessasse.


 Grazie mille, micia!


----------

